# Ok..I did my timing belt...



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

Now my car make a buzzzzzz sound as i press on the gas, sounds like a super charger...Help!!!!! I dont know where the sound is coming from, any ideas, Oh its on the Pass. side of the engine.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Did you install a new tensioner pulley? Mine was making approximately the same sort of noise, and also had a brand new pulley. Make sure you didn't over tension the T-belt.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Go tighten down all the pulleys first. When I did my tune up and all I was in a rush to get it done as there was a club activity the next day. Well I didn't finish till 4 in the morning and I somehow forgot to tighten the A/C pulley all the way and it made one hell of a noise. I had to replace the pulley because I sent the bearing to hell and Nissan won't sell replacement bearings.


----------



## kutrecords2005 (Mar 4, 2005)

*any clue as what to do with my old parts?*

is there any sort of market for my old z parts cuz i have a good a/c compressor my a/c still blew cold when i removed it , all the brackets,
ps pump and brackets, and timing cover etc and im sure there will be much more by the end of the week when i get the new turbo in oh yeah all the a/c lines and condenser are there too


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> Did you install a new tensioner pulley? Mine was making approximately the same sort of noise, and also had a brand new pulley. Make sure you didn't over tension the T-belt.


I a brand new tensioner pulley and the belt is just right, the flex is only .5in just like the book said. any other ideas, it sounds like my power stearing pump?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Did you check the pulleys? All of them?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

♣300zx♣ said:


> I a brand new tensioner pulley and the belt is just right, the flex is only .5in just like the book said. any other ideas, it sounds like my power stearing pump?



Check your fluid. Mine is doing the same thing and it means she's thirsty.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Check your fluid. Mine is doing the same thing and it means she's thirsty.


Mine made that same sound and it was full. The sound may be caused by a loose belt, try tightening that first.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> Mine made that same sound and it was full. The sound may be caused by a loose belt, try tightening that first.



My belts are fine. Brand new and tight. She's thirsty, because when I filled it up today she settled down.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> My belts are fine. Brand new and tight. She's thirsty, because when I filled it up today she settled down.


No, him, not you.....


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> No, him, not you.....


The belt is just right, I think its the bearing in the power steering pump.


----------

